# Clean bulking diet-protein intake



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am about to start a very clean bulking diet.

I am aiming to increase a bit of size, keeping my BF low as it is now (7-8%)

Carbs and fat are not of my concern. I am a bit not sure about the protein intake.

This is what I thought

3.30

casein 30 g

7.30

140g oat

55g whey

10.30

100g white rice

200 chicken or turkey

13.30

100g white rice

200 chicken or turkey

10 g olive oil

16.30

100g oat

45 g milk protein

19.30

250g beef or salmon

70g white rice

vegetables

23.30

55g casein

15g olive oil or belnd omega 3-6-9

When training extra 60g glucose and 55 g whey Post workout

the total protein intake from good sources(excluding rice and oat) would be 310 g-360g(when working out).

My bodyweight is almost 13 stones (BF low for off season). Would the protein intake be too high??


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't really comment on diet but what sort of shifts you working?!


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Exilejoe#75 said:


> Can't really comment on diet but what sort of shifts you working?!


If you mean at what time I work out. Sometimes in the morning, but most of the time at 6 p.m.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

2kg x BW.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there any benefits of using white rice over brown on a clean bulk? Because brown rice in general is a cleaner food, im currently cutting and using brown rice when i eat it, would it be better to use it? Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Rekless said:


> 2kg x BW.


1.5-2g per LB of bodyweight


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> 1.5-2g per LB of bodyweight


 Thanks, for this count do you take in consideration also pro from rice and oat or just good sources of pro??


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> Is there any benefits of using white rice over brown on a clean bulk? Because brown rice in general is a cleaner food, im currently cutting and using brown rice when i eat it, would it be better to use it? Cheers


 Brown rice would be better, but I do not like too much the taste and the extra fibers make me go to bathroom 2-3 time daily, which is quite annoying. I therefore use it only when cutting, when the lassative effect is more than welcome. The story of the IG of complex carbs it is way over-rated TBH.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Stallion23 said:


> Thanks, for this count do you take in consideration also pro from rice and oat or just good sources of pro??


no those are incomplete sources of protein and are marginal anyway, you look in pretty good shape in your avi too btw


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what does ur diet's calorie total? whats ur maintenance? in order to 'lean' bulk ull still have to increase ur calories above maintenance but as its a lean bulk you'll have to tweek how much as too much will increase fat and too little and u wont be gaining the maximum u can (about 2lb a month muscle).

protein intake should be about 1.5-2g of LBM. sooner of later your gonna go up a couple of bf% even if u are lean bulking


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> no those are incomplete sources of protein and are marginal anyway, you look in pretty good shape in your avi too btw


 Thanks, so I could still up the pro a bit. Good!!



JANIKvonD said:


> what does ur diet's calorie total? whats ur maintenance? in order to 'lean' bulk ull still have to increase ur calories above maintenance but as its a lean bulk you'll have to tweek how much as too much will increase fat and too little and u wont be gaining the maximum u can (about 2lb a month muscle).
> 
> protein intake should be about 1.5-2g of LBM. sooner of later your gonna go up a couple of bf% even if u are lean bulking


Calories are 3450 Kcal in rest days and 3900 in working out days, which is high enough I guess. If I go higher than this, I start feeling sick when training back and legs and letargic the all day. Therefore I do not see beneficial increasing too much the calories. Ranging between 3450-3900 Kcal I should still keep the body in anabolism.


----------

